# Zyzz Dead?..



## rezkon (Aug 8, 2011)

Apparently,
*
Aziz "Zyzz' Sergeyevich Shavershian
Has passed away, 
im not sure if this is a epic troll. or...true.
Imageshack - turkdh.jpg
*

Zyzz is suspected to have suffered a myocardial infarction and  apparently resuscitation attempts we're unsuccessful. Nobody is saying  anything about where his body is and whether there will be a coroner's  inquest . However, members of his family have confirmed that he is  clinically dead. Whether the death was natural, is the question plaguing  everyone's minds at this point in time.
Any info would be great,


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 8, 2011)

wtf how


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

It's in Misc. Not sure to believe that or not.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 8, 2011)

Zyzz is suspected to have suffered a myocardial infarction and  apparently resuscitation attempts we're unsuccessful.
*Apparently he od on coke in thailand.. troll or not?.. 
*


----------



## rezkon (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree Curt i dont know if i should i shouldnt.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

Cursory Google...

Check the dates on this: *View Profile: Zyzz - Cute Dead Guys*
And the date on this:


----------



## Curt James (Aug 8, 2011)

Keep an eye on his Facebook. 

*http://www.facebook.com/Azyzz*

Not sure if that's his actual page or a fan page. 

I suspect a publicity stunt.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 8, 2011)

as do i otherwise wouldnt it be over everything..?


----------



## rezkon (Aug 8, 2011)

INFO UPDATE ON ZYZZ. HES BROTHER HAS POSTED 
http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/7236/1312821191293.jpg
And




Just in 
*FTP clothing
 Rip zyzz
http://www.facebook.com/FTPclothing 
posted Rip Zyzz.. hes clothing company. 
*


who is hes marketing


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 8, 2011)

wow shocked!


----------



## buddhaluv (Aug 9, 2011)

*Rest in peace zyzz*

Died in a sauna :'( discuss


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Curt James (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rezkon (Aug 10, 2011)

NEW info on Zyzz as ive been everywhere looking around so heres some links to see 

zyzz - YouTube
Jailbait warrior youtube 


*Said aka Chestbrah
 I  love you my baby brother, it's good to know that ill always have you  looking down on me. I promise I'll make you proud. I'll see you soon.  You weren't just my brother, u were also my best friend. I will never  forgot you and I shall carry on your legacy. Love from your older  brother Said. God bless your soul and rip ♥*




Tuesday at 23:12 via Facebook Mobile · Like · 




2,492 people like this.







Write a comment...



Aesthetic bodybuilder Aziz 'Zyzz' Sergeyevich Shavershian's last posts | thetelegraph.com.au



The family received a copy of the official post-mortem report from  the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade, confirming a previously  undiagnosed heart condition caused a cardiac arrest on August 5 while Mr  Shavershian was holidaying in Thailand.
"He had an undiagnosed  heart condition which we had no idea about," said Ms Iboian, who found  the news most devastating, as she works in cardiology.


Zyzz isnt trolling...Rip..Zyzz, Father of Aesthetics,


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow i thought it was bougus, what a shame.


----------



## rezkon (Aug 10, 2011)

'Shattered': body of bodybuilder 'Zyzz' heading home

Yeah..hes dead hes body is coming home this weekend.. Fark..So Young,


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

Man, that sucks. So young!

His family is apparently trying to raise money for his funeral. 

I posted this on Rx Muscle when they posted an article about Zyzz's belongings being stolen by a thief in Bangkok:

Help the family raise money for the funeral by purchasing *Zyzz's Bodybuilding Bible* for $59.95. 
Click here: *Order Zyzz's Bodybuilding Bible | ZYZZ*






Or be another thief and download it from here for free: *zyzzs-bodybuilding-bible.pdf*

The bodybuilding bible is a compilation of knowledge and bro-science Zyzz acquired over the years into a 66 page .pdf document.

His original post on his website on May 17th, 2011 was:

“If you’re looking for a book which can change your entire life, you’ve come to the right place.

I don’t want to waste your time or anything bro, that’s time you could be spending in the gym – so I’ll just hit you with it:

I worked my way up from nothing. I was small, and had no confidence. Through hard work, proper research, and smashing it at the gym, I got the body you see today. With the same dedication, you can have the same results.

My Bodybuilding Bible covers everything you need to know to get solid gains and the body of your dreams in no time:


Perfect Diet – whether you’re bulking, maintaining or cutting, diet is king
    Training – Leave the ego at the door, and double your gains
    Supplements – What works, and what’s costing you a fortune to give you minimal results

Back when I started out, there was no one-stop-shop for all of this kind of info. You had to search for hours on the forums just to find a whole bunch of information that contradicted itself. Now you can have all of the knowledge I built up over the years, through countless hours of trial and error and finding out what actually works.
You can be an Alpha!

You can have the body of your dreams. Who doesn’t want to be 95kg and 8% bodyfat? It’s not just about getting big, it’s about getting aesthetic. With the right diet and training, you can achieve greatness.

After the piecing of my findings was complete, the result is:
Zyzz’s Bodybuilding Bible

Inside Zyzz’s Bodybuilding Bible, you’ll discover and learn PROVEN methods that work (I know because I’ve tried and tested them bro):

So here’s what you’re gonna learn bro -


Getting the most out of every rep
    Dieting to perfection
    Bulking up fast – we’re talking 4-5kg in a week (10 pounds for the yankee fans)
    Stripping the fat with my fool-proof system – get yourself to below 8% bodyfat
    Get the overall physique that turns heads”


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait wasn't there a thread on this dude not too long ago. About posting on FB for helping dudes pin gear or something? Not fimiliar with zzyz.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 15, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## rezkon (Aug 15, 2011)

R.I.P King Zyzz


----------

